# need a unique female name



## dnuber1986 (Feb 17, 2013)

Just picked my pup out today and get to bring her home in 5 weeks. She's blue and tan, full blood akc. I need a unique name for her


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Blue


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

Lyra 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Cheyanna 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Unique, Uneek.



dnuber1986 said:


> Just picked my pup out today and get to bring her home in 5 weeks. She's blue and tan, full blood akc. I need a unique name for her


----------



## PXDesign (Oct 17, 2011)

Ralph. 

Odds are, You'll never run across another female with that one...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

wonder why?



PXDesign said:


> Ralph.
> 
> Odds are, You'll never run across another female with that one...


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have no suggestions but I am definitely requesting....PICTURES!!!!


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

Rogue or Roulette or Sheena those are the names I want for my next girl


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

for a blue ? Roquefort, Stilton, Cambozola , blue cheeses .

Royal , Sky , Moody , True (blue) .

Blacken , Berry . (blue) 

Streak , (blue) Lightning .

Suede .


----------



## dnuber1986 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks to everyone, I have some good ideas now. I will post pics soon as I can


----------



## gaia_bear (May 24, 2012)

GatorBytes said:


> Blue


I refer to Gaia as little girl blue all the time, that's a great name.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Is there a litter letter for this litter???


With the blue theme.....

Cerulean

Indigo

India (as in Indian Sea)

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've always liked "Jewel" for a girl name.

If the breeder doesn't have a 'them' or alphabet letter for reg'd name
"blue topaz (kennel name)


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

continuing -- Baby , (blue) Ridge (mountains)
so Baby or Ridge

Spruce 
Poppy (an exquisite blue flower )

Cordon (blue)
Velvet

Jay (bird)
Happy (blue bird of happiness) 
Fly (somewhere over the rainbow bluebirds "fly")


Gin
Bombay (blue bombay gin)

Sapphire

Billie (Holiday) Etta (James ! At Last) 

Joplin


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

hope you did not "blew" it .

how do you choose a pup at 2 or 3 weeks --


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

When I was looking for a call name for Raina I looked up girl names on line. There was a long list with country of origin and meanings as well. I chose Raina because it meant wise guardian - I think it was Hebrew but not sure anymore. I didn't know what they would name her in Germany and wanted to be ready with a name to call her. Of course her full name was just too much.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

(Blue) Bayou...Linda Ronsdant (holy flash back...LOL)

(Blue) Cantrell

(Blue) Ivy (Beyonce)

Lady (Blue)

(Blue) Monday (my friend had a shep, spelled Munday...If ever I have a female this will be it, or Shelby - love that too)

Misty (Blue)

(Blue) Tango

Navy (blue)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Billy and Etta are black. :laugh:



carmspack said:


> continuing -- Baby , (blue) Ridge (mountains)
> so Baby or Ridge
> 
> Spruce
> ...


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Billie and Etta are indeed black , and female , and are spectacular , outstanding BLUES singers !! best of the best .

more names?

(blue) Nile 

(blue) Bells

(blue) Yonder


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

love this one ! Cobalt (plus love the colour)

Wizards -- the Blue Wizards of Tolkein ,

Willow (china pattern) 

(blue) Iris - often the most perfumed 

Heather

Icy ,

Yale


----------



## Karma6577 (Jan 22, 2013)

carmspack said:


> love this one ! Cobalt (plus love the colour)
> 
> Wizards -- the Blue Wizards of Tolkein ,
> 
> ...


I like Willow that's a good one ☺


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Uschi - sounds like sushi- a friend of mine from Germany is named Uschi


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

China - the pattern on the original "China" shipped back from China are indeed blue.
Clue - Blue's clues!
Azure


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

carmspack said:


> Billie and Etta are indeed black , and female , and are spectacular , outstanding BLUES singers !! best of the best .


doggiedad, you got owned. :wild:

Meanwhile, I like Janis for Janis Joplin's Little Girl Blue.


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I vote for Blue. Its pretty and a good call name.


----------



## dnuber1986 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thank you guys, definitely gives me really good ideas, Carmen, those are some great names I like cobalt a lot. Also, I chose her at such a young age because she was the last of the blue and tan females however, if her personality does not fit, there are a couple others I can chose that the breeder is keeping. Finding a blue in Ohio is very difficult and rare, I've been looking for a while now.


----------

